# Films on tropical fish?



## Texasguy (Apr 2, 2008)

hello all, I'm looking for shows ,movies, either TV or DVD on where tropical fish come from or on the habbits of tropical fish. I remenber when I was a kid in the late 70's ( man showing my age now. ) There was a disney move on guppys and other liveberriers. But Now i can't find anything on this. I'm starting a young fish keepers club in my home town and area and m looking for something to show them. I know there's something out there. If anybody knows of a movie about tropical fish please please tell where or how to find this. I'm looking for something about a hour plus not a like Utube show. 

Thanks signed 
HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meegosh (Mar 13, 2008)

Well I have an idea of what you're looking for but the only one I found was some UK site. I'll provide the link anyway... I did a search on google for "tropical fish dvds" A lot of them are those DVDs that are like fish tank screen savers. The only informative ones were on the UK site. 

http://www.houndstarfilms.com/


----------



## Texasguy (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL you've got me toped. That's one now just need a few. I'm looking for something that show where they live ,where they come from, habbtat everything. I remenber this move on Disney when I was a kid and it showed the guppies in there home strems and the brith of the babys and feeding everything and I'm wanting something seamalier to that. But hopfully the one you got will be a starting point. Just need a few more now. Thanks again


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Try contacting TFH(Tropical Fish Hobbiest magazine). I know that a few years ago the offered videos on fishkeeping, collecting expeditions, ect. I believe that they have a department that deals with education.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

I PM'd you yesterday and have had no reply. I have made contact with a few people and have some information for you. If you want me to pass it along to you, I can. If not I'll just delete it from my email. Go to your PM and email me.


----------

